# More Confirmation of a July Launch for the EOS 6D Mark II & EOS Rebel SL2



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 9, 2017)

```
<a href="http://www.nokiS___a-camera.com/2017/06/eos-6d-mark-iieos-kiss-x7.html">NokiS___a</a> has confirmed what we’ve been reporting for some time, and that’s the EOS 6D Mark II and EOS Rebel SL2 are being announced “soon”, with all indications pointing to a July announcement.</p>
<p>Below are the kits that will be available, keep in mind that some kits may be regional and not global.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 6D Mark II</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Body Only // EF 24-105mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM // EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II</li>
<li>New battery grip BG-E21</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Canon EOS Rebel SL2</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Body Only // EF-S 18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM (Black) // EF-S 18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM (White)</li>
</ul>
<p>You can see the short list of confirmed specifications for the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/eos-6d-mark-ii-eos-rebel-sl2-to-be-announced-at-the-same-time-cr2/">EOS 6D Mark II here</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Rampuri (Jun 9, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> Canon EOS 6D Mark II
> Body Only // *EF-S* 24-105mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM // EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II



It should be EF instead of EF-S.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 9, 2017)

Rampuri said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Canon EOS 6D Mark II
> ...



Fixed, thanks.


----------



## CanonCams (Jun 9, 2017)

I like how 'soon' could mean more than a month away. ;D


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 9, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> NokiS___a</a> has confirmed what we’ve been reporting for some time, and that’s the EOS 6D Mark II and EOS Rebel SL2 are being announced “soon”, with all indications pointing to a July announcement.



Noki is just quoting you guys .. if you notice they say . rumor from overseas..


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 9, 2017)

So nothing new really. I look forward to pricing, specs, etc.


----------



## RandomRazr (Jun 9, 2017)

Do you guys think the 6D II will have better video capabilities then the 5D IV? Asside from angle tilt screen


----------



## padam (Jun 9, 2017)

RandomRazr said:


> Do you guys think the 6D II will have better video capabilities then the 5D IV? Asside from angle tilt screen



I doubt it will come with the crop mode with MJPEG codec like the 5D IV (It won't come with anything better codec-wise, it's a Canon after all).

So I guess it will be low bitrate H.264 only.


----------



## ken (Jun 9, 2017)

This rumor feels like the "rumor equivalent" of a slow stretch, just ahead of the race.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 9, 2017)

CanonCams said:


> I like how 'soon' could mean more than a month away. ;D



Hey, it's all relative..... One of the buildings I work in is a "temporary" hut put up during WW2......


----------



## Hellish (Jun 9, 2017)

If I had to guess at absolute BEST the 6D Mark II gets Full frame 4k at 100-150 Mbps 4:2:0 8-Bit, which is good enough for me 

Hoping for these specs

24mp
13+ stops DR
2 SD Card Slots (Even UHS-I, I dont care the Sandisk V30 Extreme Pro UHS-I will be good enough)
4K
Flip Screen
DPAF


Honestly I think my hopes are fairly realistic.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 9, 2017)

Hellish said:


> If I had to guess at absolute BEST the 6D Mark II gets Full frame 4k at 100-150 Mbps 4:2:0 8-Bit, which is good enough for me
> 
> Hoping for these specs
> 
> ...



Blue above = fair / reasonable to expect

But 2 slots, 4K, 1/8000 shutter, 1/200 sync are the 'on the fence' features I don't think anyone knows with certainty. 

And the AF setup is a huge wildcard. Many (myself included) believed the upgrade from the 5D2 to 5D3 was entirely justified for the AF system improvement alone. Some are expecting perhaps not a 1DX-level AF bump like the 5D3 got 5 years ago, but surely a nontrivial upgrade in AF is in order for the 6D2. We'll see how that pans out.

- A


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 9, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Hellish said:
> 
> 
> > If I had to guess at absolute BEST the 6D Mark II gets Full frame 4k at 100-150 Mbps 4:2:0 8-Bit, which is good enough for me
> ...



I'm expecting 30-40 AF points..... certainly not a 5D4 density, but it is hard to improve on the current AF sensor without going at least that big..... plus I expect the to be F8 as Canon seems to be heading that way.... The F5.6 lens limit seems to be poised to fall....

24MP.... YUP!
better DR.... YUP!
I am hoping for lower pixel density on a new sensor as that will give an improvement on low light ability over the 5D4.....

I also expect 1 card slot and am hoping for an UHS-2 SD slot. I would not complain about a second slot, but I really do not expect to see one...


----------



## siegsAR (Jun 9, 2017)

Its going to be a 70D - specswise, but fullframe. And same launch price as the 6D. Wanna bet? 

Ohh dr, 0.5 stop at best over the Mk1.


----------



## hbr (Jun 9, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> The F5.6 lens limit seems to be poised to fall.



When I purchased my 400mm f/5.6 L a couple of years ago my 6D would not AF at f/8, (with my Kenko 1.4X teleconverter). After my gear was stolen, I did not replace my teleconverters. I just purchased a new Kenko 1.4x teleconverter and I'll be a monkey's uncle...The camera now auto focuses at f/8. Must have been one of the firmware updates. I am very happy.

Brian


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 9, 2017)

siegsAR said:


> Its going to be a 70D - specswise, but fullframe. And same launch price as the 6D. Wanna bet?
> 
> Ohh dr, 0.5 stop at best over the Mk1.



There's no common sense reason they'd put out 'last gen' sensor tech in the 6D2 -- it will get the on-chip ADC goodness all the sensors of late have gotten.

The 6D2 should sail past a 0.5 stop bump over the 12.1 stop. Consider: every non-Rebel sensor to come out since the on-chip ADC switch -- the 80D, 1DX2 and 5D4 -- posted over 13.0 EVs at base ISO (so sayeth DXO -- yeah yeah, I know). No reason to expect the 6D2 will not follow suit there.

- A


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 10, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> siegsAR said:
> 
> 
> > Its going to be a 70D - specswise, but fullframe. And same launch price as the 6D. Wanna bet?
> ...


Sensors tend to be slowly and continuously improving....it is a fairly safe bet that the performance of this one will be slightly better than those which came before, but consider this...... the 6D was the "landscape" camera, and it is likely that the 6D2 will follow.... at some point, Canon will have to switch to 16bit RAW as the DR slowly increases.... I don't think that this will be the camera that it happens with, but on the other hand, I would not be shocked if it did..... Now the 1DX3..... for that one I would expect to see 16 bit......


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 10, 2017)

RandomRazr said:


> Do you guys think the 6D II will have better video capabilities then the 5D IV? -



Couldn't care less - it's a _camera_.

Thanks for playing, though.


----------



## applecider (Jun 10, 2017)

K- Why do you require two slots?

I am truly curious. I've had one or two wonky cards over the years,but wonky in a way that gave warning of failure.

I would think that if wifi was available backup to a phone or tablet would be possible on the fly. Size and weight and cost will be more for a two slot camera.

Looks like I jumped threads but question still applies.


----------



## RandomRazr (Jun 10, 2017)

Hellish said:


> If I had to guess at absolute BEST the 6D Mark II gets Full frame 4k at 100-150 Mbps 4:2:0 8-Bit, which is good enough for me
> 
> Hoping for these specs
> 
> ...



how come you wont get the 5D IV instead?


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 10, 2017)

applecider said:


> K- Why do you require two slots?
> 
> I am truly curious. I've had one or two wonky cards over the years,but wonky in a way that gave warning of failure.
> 
> ...



BTW..... the card reader is a module that mounts onto the main circuit board. They are (usually) made by a third party and you can usually order any version of reader as a single or a dual unit. The cost difference is minimal, about $10 when buying in quantities of 1, and in the quantities that Canon would be buying, probably pennies.....

It is a safe bet that nobody is designing with UHS-1 anymore and that at some point it will become more expensive to get a UHS-1 slot than a UHS-2 slot. Particularly with 4K video, I expect to see a UHS-2 slot in the 6D2.

As far as backup goes, I wonder how long before we see a battery powered wifi backup unit sitting in the photographer's pocket or bag.....


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 10, 2017)

RandomRazr said:


> Hellish said:
> 
> 
> > If I had to guess at absolute BEST the 6D Mark II gets Full frame 4k at 100-150 Mbps 4:2:0 8-Bit, which is good enough for me
> ...


I can't speak for hellish, but for me, I want the lower cost, lower number of megapixels, and flip screen... if I wanted a high number of megapixels, I would get the 5DS


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 10, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> I can't speak for hellish, but for me, I want the lower cost, lower number of megapixels, and flip screen... if I wanted a high number of megapixels, I would get the 5DS



I'm with ya, 20 MP was enough for me with the 6D, so please keep it reasonable, like 24 MP is fine, but I don't need (or want) 30+.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 10, 2017)

Luds34 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I can't speak for hellish, but for me, I want the lower cost, lower number of megapixels, and flip screen... if I wanted a high number of megapixels, I would get the 5DS
> ...



24 mp seems about right to me. I also want:

- Better high ISO performance than the 6D. Please, I'm getting into astro.
- Articulating screen (I shoot wildflowers and some macro).
- Better than 6D AF. Is it unreasonable to expect it to be as good as the 80D?
- More DR? Sure!
- 1/8000 shutter speed.

Two card slots? I have yet to have a problem with one.
Video? No, I use my camera for stills.


----------



## sanj (Jun 10, 2017)

A light body with good focus and good IQ. That's all.


----------



## Hellish (Jun 10, 2017)

RandomRazr said:


> Hellish said:
> 
> 
> > If I had to guess at absolute BEST the 6D Mark II gets Full frame 4k at 100-150 Mbps 4:2:0 8-Bit, which is good enough for me
> ...



1.74x Motion JPEG 4K :'(


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 10, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> the 6D was the "landscape" camera



...because they left the AF out?

I'd argue it was a wonderful camera for anyone who wasn't shooting moving targets. That's a lot more than just a landscaper's tool.

- A


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 10, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > the 6D was the "landscape" camera
> ...


Definitely not for fast moving action 

I found it great in the anechoic chambers at work with it's low light performance.... and shot night-time images there too... I liked it enough to consider getting one for home but am waiting for the mark 2.....


----------



## LesC (Jun 10, 2017)

Hope they do the 6D MKII + EF24-105 F4 L II kit in the UK as I'm looking to get both. Focusing points really doesn't bother me much; use my current 6D for landscapes/travel etc & only ever use the central AF point. Use the 80D for action/air displays etc.


----------



## vau (Jun 10, 2017)

As soon as the 6D mk 2 comes out, and the 6D mk1 price drops, I'm gonna buy it so quick that an A9 won't be able to track me with it's AF.

I love the SL1, probably buying the new version as well.


----------



## vau (Jun 10, 2017)

RandomRazr said:


> vau said:
> 
> 
> > As soon as the 6D mk 2 comes out, and the 6D mk1 price drops, I'm gonna buy it so quick that an A9 won't be able to track me with it's AF.
> ...



Nope, that's the point. I don't _invest_ in cameras, I buy them. Big difference.


----------



## IglooEater (Jun 10, 2017)

vau said:


> As soon as the 6D mk 2 comes out, and the 6D mk1 price drops, _I'm gonna buy it so quick that an A9 won't be able to track me with it's AF._



It's not as if you'll have to move that fast. ;D


----------



## Etienne (Jun 10, 2017)

I am really interested in this camera. Canon's first FF with a flip screen!

This will irk a lot of Canon Rumors readers, a group that appears slavishly defensive of retaining the mirror box, but "mirrorless sales are growing against a decline in the number of DSLRs sold" ... https://www.dpreview.com/news/0747159229/cipa-figures-for-april

Like it or not, the mirror will eventually disappear, or possibly will be offered at exorbitant prices for those with lots of cashe and who can't or won't adjust to the new tech.


----------



## Orangutan (Jun 10, 2017)

Etienne said:


> This will irk a lot of Canon Rumors readers, a group that appears slavishly defensive of retaining the mirror box,


No, it won't. It's good that photographers are free to choose the gear that meets their needs.



> but "mirrorless sales are growing against a decline in the number of DSLRs sold" ... https://www.dpreview.com/news/0747159229/cipa-figures-for-april



You have to be careful with monthly numbers, they can be transient as new models are introduced. It makes more sense to look at trends.



> Like it or not, the mirror will eventually disappear, or possibly will be offered at exorbitant prices for those with lots of cashe and who can't or won't adjust to the new tech.



I think you misunderstand: there are many here who disparage mirrorless, but only because it has not yet proven itself to be a full replacement for the mirror. I happen to agree that mirrorless will eventually do that, and the mirror will no longer be needed. I've given up predicting when that will happen.


----------



## PHOTOPROROCKIES (Jun 10, 2017)

vau said:


> RandomRazr said:
> 
> 
> > vau said:
> ...



Why buy such old tech though? After the 6D mk II comes out it won't be long before the 6D is discontinued and then the count down will start to when Canon can no longer repair that camera. 

It baffles me all the time when people come into my store and they asked for a Canon T3i, 60D. Nikon D3200, D5200, D7000 etc. All cameras that have been out of production for many years. 
Most times I want to ask these people if they walk into apple or any cell phone provider and ask for the iPhone 3GS.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 10, 2017)

vau said:


> RandomRazr said:
> 
> 
> > vau said:
> ...



Internet snottiness aside, you both should realize that "invest" includes any allocation of resources (monetary or otherwise) for the expectation of profit _or other gain_. I don't know when this line of thinking came out that it only means investment of money for a monetary return. I just invested some energy in a long run to train for the Dallas Marathon. I invested in new lenses to give me the joy of shooting more, better pictures. I also invest money in my 401(k) for my retirement. These are all investments of different kinds for different returns. Buying a five-year-old model of camera is an investment (though probably not one with a great financial return). Receiving one as a gift would not be, of course.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 10, 2017)

Etienne said:


> I am really interested in this camera. Canon's first FF with a flip screen!
> 
> This will irk a lot of Canon Rumors readers, a group that appears slavishly defensive of retaining the mirror box, but "mirrorless sales are growing against a decline in the number of DSLRs sold" ... https://www.dpreview.com/news/0747159229/cipa-figures-for-april
> 
> Like it or not, the mirror will eventually disappear, or possibly will be offered at exorbitant prices for those with lots of cashe and who can't or won't adjust to the new tech.



I'll gladly buy mirrorless. When it works as well for sports as the 1Dx2 and 5D4. In the meantime...


----------



## scyrene (Jun 10, 2017)

Etienne said:


> This will irk a lot of Canon Rumors readers, a group that appears slavishly defensive of retaining the mirror box, but "mirrorless sales are growing against a decline in the number of DSLRs sold" ... https://www.dpreview.com/news/0747159229/cipa-figures-for-april
> 
> Like it or not, the mirror will eventually disappear, or possibly will be offered at exorbitant prices for those with lots of cashe and who can't or won't adjust to the new tech.



Yawn. Almost everyone on here has accepted that mirrorless cameras will become increasingly mainstream (although it's been a long time coming, and is still a way off even judging by current figures). That they do not offer clear cut advantages to a mirror in every use case, especially in the format offered by most current models, is not "slavish defensiveness".


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 10, 2017)

Etienne said:


> I am really interested in this camera. Canon's first FF with a flip screen!
> 
> This will irk a lot of Canon Rumors readers, a group that appears slavishly defensive of retaining the mirror box, but "mirrorless sales are growing against a decline in the number of DSLRs sold" ... https://www.dpreview.com/news/0747159229/cipa-figures-for-april
> 
> Like it or not, the mirror will eventually disappear, or possibly will be offered at exorbitant prices for those with lots of cashe and who can't or won't adjust to the new tech.



that's because canon is shipping a batshi.. ton of mirrorless cameras.


----------



## AdjustedInCamera (Jun 11, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > I am really interested in this camera. Canon's first FF with a flip screen!
> ...



I think it will have a proper tilty-flippy screen.

I also hope the 6D line, as of the mark 2, will no longer be seen as 'below' the 5D. It will just be different, aimed more at the non-pro like me, who is willing to pay for lots of features that _help_ them take better pictures / video. Many of these features will be software based, like those seen in ML: focus-peeking, etc..

I don't here mean that the camera just has a big green button that says "go" on it. It should have that mode though (along with the little icons for landscape, portrait, etc.), but it should also help the user to learn how to set up all the controls in an appropriate way themselves. The ML features are sort of an example of this, setting focus correctly for max DoF, selecting exposure time, etc.. Other useful software features are better downstream integration with social media, and onto other various forms of post processing. Having full integration with the camera features of iPhone and Android would be one way to achieve this and I think is a far more pressing requirement than mirror-less IMHO. This integration also would enable the software (including the various social media integrations) to stay up to date beyond the release of the camera and provide a modern way for Canon to upsell to their consumers.

On this basis, it's even possible that the 6D mark 2 could cost much more than the ~$2k- often assumed. Which might be one reason to launch it alongside the cheaper SL2. The SL2 would then demonstrate that it's part of the same (new) line of cameras aimed at this non-pro market segment. It would run the same new software as the 6D mk 2 and have the same ML-like features in it.

So basically, I'm really hoping that the SL2 and the 6D are the first camera products aimed at seriously converting non-pros on the next stage of their photography journey, rather than seeing phones (and cheaper kit in general) as competition and (as it seems to me) putting their users off getting a dedicated (or more up-market dedicated) device.

And yes I would like a tilty-flippy screen, 36 MP, very good 4K, pixel IQ at least as good as the 6D (so overall IQ much improved with the extra MP). I will then buy this camera! and lenses! and lots of other stuff from Canon, just as I buy lots of other stuff I don't need from Apple - a company that learned a long time ago that the way to a consumer's pocket is through good design and that good UI software is a key part of this.

Michael.


----------



## sanj (Jun 11, 2017)

PHOTOPROROCKIES said:


> vau said:
> 
> 
> > RandomRazr said:
> ...



Hahahaha. Well said. It does not make any sense to buy old technology if you can afford new. An all purchases are investments.


----------



## Jopa (Jun 11, 2017)

padam said:


> RandomRazr said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys think the 6D II will have better video capabilities then the 5D IV? Asside from angle tilt screen
> ...



The 4k crop will be less significant assuming it's a lower res body (24Mpx?).


----------



## Berowne (Jun 11, 2017)

Dont think, that I will purchase a 6DII. Completely happy with my Mark I. But I hope, that the next Version will be prepared for changing the Focus-Screen as easy as the 6D and I wish we will see a Focusing-Screen with microprisms for better manual focusing. 

BTW: the AF-modul of the 6D is of Course not usable for moving Targets, so you need a 7DII, which is pretty good.


----------



## symmar22 (Jun 11, 2017)

sanj said:


> PHOTOPROROCKIES said:
> 
> 
> > vau said:
> ...



Of course from a salesperson point of view it is necessary to sell new stuff, but from a user point of view, most cameras are not investments, nor is a toaster or a vacuum cleaner. If you want to invest, buy gold or a collector limited edition Leica. Cameras , in the digital era (and smartphones), are merely computers, they only have a usage value. If you are a pro, it will pay for itself, if you are a hobby photographer, its value is only measured by the use you have for it, or the pleasure you have using it. If you can afford a 1Dx2 to picture your dog in the garden, good for you, but for some with less disposable cash, a cheaper camera will do the job in many cases exactly as well. 

There is a lot of domains where you don't need the latest stuff, so it's up to everyone to decide what he actually needs. A lots of gimmicks in modern cameras are mainly to compensate the lack of technique, but they cannot compensate for the lack of photographic vision.


----------



## LesC (Jun 11, 2017)

Of course want or need doesn't always come in to it 

My 6D does all I _need_ it to do but if the MKII has a tilting screen, better AF & even better low noise performance, I'll be tempted.

Really depends on price, if there's a deal with the EF24-105 F4L MKII & what I can get in p/ex for my exisiting 6D ...


----------



## dak723 (Jun 11, 2017)

PHOTOPROROCKIES said:


> vau said:
> 
> 
> > RandomRazr said:
> ...



Don't be baffled. Some older used cameras can be bought quite cheaply. And the IQ in DSLRs cameras has changed very little if you aren't a pixel peeper or underexposing 3 stops or more. 8) My 8 x 10 prints from my 6 MP 300D (original rebel) are pretty much indistinguishable from shots taken with my 18 MP SL1. I realize on a tech-heavy heavy forum like this one that these comments are close to blasphemy, but older cameras can still take great pics.


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 11, 2017)

dak723 said:


> PHOTOPROROCKIES said:
> 
> 
> > vau said:
> ...



Agreed. One can really save a lot of hard earned cash buying even just one generation behind. The sensors keep improving, but the tech isn't changing THAT fast. 

I wanted a 2nd body for my travel kit for a trip to France and I was able to snag a Fuji X-T10 for $400. The individual who scooped up my T2i for 200 bucks a couple years ago got a great little camera for a great price as well.

With all that said, I'll probably be pre-ordering the new 6D.


----------



## RandomRazr (Jun 11, 2017)

AdjustedInCamera said:


> LonelyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



how come you wont get a 5D IV? 

id dont see how the 6D can be a different camera when its ment to be a entry level full frame. and by ur theory, it would have some better features then the 5D IV?????


----------



## justawriter (Jun 11, 2017)

AdjustedInCamera said:


> I don't here mean that the camera just has a big green button that says "go" on it. It should have that mode though (along with the little icons for landscape, portrait, etc.), but it should also help the user to learn how to set up all the controls in an appropriate way themselves.



I can see a future article starting out "The 6DMII became a huge seller because it is slightly cheaper, and because it has the words 'DON'T PANIC' in large, friendly letters on the tilty-flippy screen."


----------



## vau (Jun 11, 2017)

PHOTOPROROCKIES said:


> vau said:
> 
> 
> > RandomRazr said:
> ...



Because there are no other options for me. I'm not using it for anything else other than my own amusement, and probably some prints for the house. I don't do any commercial activity with it.

So for me, it's basically not an investment, just a toy. I do appreciate the complexity of a 5DSR, but there is just no way I am going to spend a shitload of money on the latest iteration of a product just because some folks at the RnD department say so. 

Frankly, I don't care about faster AF or IBIS or all those stuff. All I want is a 24-105 f4 to be able to shoot some nice portraits and landscapes with the same lens on a family vacation. Sometimes spend some time on the beach with my tripod, but nothing serious.

Couldn't care less about 4k for instance. Value is top priority for me.


----------



## vau (Jun 11, 2017)

Luds34 said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > PHOTOPROROCKIES said:
> ...



Exactly. I have an SL1, and also have an Oly 2n, and a Canon AV and an AE1 with quite a lot of lenses.

What they thought me is that I'm not limited by my equipment, but rather by my skills.


----------



## hbr (Jun 11, 2017)

vau said:


> As soon as the 6D mk 2 comes out, and the 6D mk1 price drops, I'm gonna buy it so quick that an A9 won't be able to track me with it's AF.
> 
> I love the SL1, probably buying the new version as well.



First of all, Vau, the 6d Version 1 started out at a price of around $2,100 and is now selling for around $1,100. For the pictures it delivers, it is a bargain at that price. The price isn't going to drop much more so you should go ahead and buy one now and enjoy it if that is the camera you desire.

Secondly, the 6D Version 1 is still a great camera and will be for some time to come. Basically, it doesn't have the weather sealing, the good AF and the fast FPS of the 5D III but if you can live with that, it does take wonderful pictures.

Thirdly, spec wise, the version II should keep about the same relationship with the 5D IV as the version 1 did with the 5D III. Expect some improvement in the IQ over the version 1, better AF and a few small things here and there. Seriously, I plan to purchase the version II when it comes out, but I still have to ask myself if these small improvements are worth $2,000 to me. In the long run, will the expenditure improve my photography and will the improvements allow me to have a higher keeper rate.

Go ahead and go for it.

Brian


----------



## wildwalker (Jun 11, 2017)

hbr said:


> vau said:
> 
> 
> > As soon as the 6D mk 2 comes out, and the 6D mk1 price drops, I'm gonna buy it so quick that an A9 won't be able to track me with it's AF.
> ...



I agree with you Brian, I have a 5KMk2 among other bodies, and it's a great camera. However it really has poor AF. I refuse to pay the (in my opinion) way to high price for the 5DMk4 (the 5D Mk2 came out at £2000, so nearly £4000 at launch for the Mk4, no thanks).

While I think the 6D Mk2 will give some improvement over the 5DMk2, I would expect better IQ, better AF, better Dynamic Range, better High ISO, all over my now 8 year old camera, I am also aware that my 5 is 8 years old (well 9 now) and so I would like something newer as a companion so when I travel I am not always thinking about hardware failure.

I agree with others that older models still produce good images, but be hones, could you work with the speed or preview screen of the 300D or 10D? Even my 30D seems a bit slow. Having said that, with lower pixel counts the images do seem decidedly noise free (I'm talking daylight shots here, ISO100). And yes, I wouldn't dare use +ISO800 on most of my old bodies 

Alan.


----------



## AdjustedInCamera (Jun 12, 2017)

justawriter said:


> AdjustedInCamera said:
> 
> 
> > I don't here mean that the camera just has a big green button that says "go" on it. It should have that mode though (along with the little icons for landscape, portrait, etc.), but it should also help the user to learn how to set up all the controls in an appropriate way themselves.
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 12, 2017)

justawriter said:


> AdjustedInCamera said:
> 
> 
> > I don't here mean that the camera just has a big green button that says "go" on it. It should have that mode though (along with the little icons for landscape, portrait, etc.), but it should also help the user to learn how to set up all the controls in an appropriate way themselves.
> ...



Yeah, but will it be able to record 4K video of Vogons reading poetry?

;D


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 12, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> justawriter said:
> 
> 
> > AdjustedInCamera said:
> ...



Good point. It is, of course, the third worst in the universe. 

- A


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 12, 2017)

hbr said:


> vau said:
> 
> 
> > As soon as the 6D mk 2 comes out, and the 6D mk1 price drops, I'm gonna buy it so quick that an A9 won't be able to track me with it's AF.
> ...



technically, if you're going to quote retail list price, then do so all the way through. the 6D has been around 1700-1400 for the majority of it's "cheap end of lifecycle". it's actually around 1399 now because it's spring sale season. the regular MSRP .. right now is 1699.

also conflicting that was the insane price of the Yen when the 6D was released, it's much lower now, so what may happen with one camera, may not happen with another.

I don't think it's ever been $1100 from an official retailer.



hbr said:


> Seriously, I plan to purchase the version II when it comes out, but I still have to ask myself if these small improvements are worth $2,000 to me


I always see things like that and wonder. what are you doing with the second body?

6D's sell used for around $1000 right now, meaning you could upgrade to a 6D Mark II for around $1000, not $2000.

$1000 brings you a new camera with 0 shutter count, with a warranty, and more features,etc.

the new camera will depreciate quicker, but in reality, you're only depreciating around 1000 over 4 or so years until the next model. (used sale cost - purchase price).


----------



## hbr (Jun 12, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> technically, if you're going to quote retail list price, then do so all the way through. the 6D has been around 1700-1400 for the majority of it's "cheap end of lifecycle". it's actually around 1399 now because it's spring sale season. the regular MSRP .. right now is 1699.
> 
> I don't think it's ever been $1100 from an official retailer.



Not trying to be argumentative here. I didn't specify whether the camera was Grey Market or not or refurbished or not. It was just a quick reply to his post. B&H Photo Video has it on sale for $1269 right now and Canon Direct, (Refurbished), has it on sale for $1099. I have bought many, many items through Canon Direct and other than not having the original box, all the merchandise seemed brand new. 

The OP did not say that he already had one, so upgrading to the 6D II would cost him around 2 grand. In my case, you would be right if I sold my 6D I, but I am not sure I want to sell it. My wife could use it as a second camera if I decided to shoot any more weddings. 

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## tron (Jun 13, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> justawriter said:
> 
> 
> > AdjustedInCamera said:
> ...


Oh NOOOOO! In that case the camera will self destruct by short circuiting! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## justawriter (Jun 13, 2017)

tron said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > justawriter said:
> ...


The voice activated operating system will be hardened with the personality of Marvin who will respond to the order "take photo" with "Well if you want to take a picture that is so poorly composed, badly lit, boring, and almost, but not quite, in focus, I suppose I won't try to stop you. Nobody cares what I think anyway."


----------



## scyrene (Jun 14, 2017)

wildwalker said:


> I agree with you Brian, I have a 5KMk2 among other bodies, and it's a great camera. However it really has poor AF. I refuse to pay the (in my opinion) way to high price for the 5DMk4 (the 5D Mk2 came out at £2000, so nearly £4000 at launch for the Mk4, no thanks).



It's worth pointing out that nearly £500 of that difference is simple inflation (source: BoE inflation calculator).


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 14, 2017)

wildwalker said:


> I agree with you Brian, I have a 5KMk2 among other bodies, and it's a great camera. However it really has poor AF. I refuse to pay the (in my opinion) way to high price for the 5DMk4 (the 5D Mk2 came out at £2000, so nearly £4000 at launch for the Mk4, no thanks).



5D Mark II was released at 2499 euro.

you can't fault canon for the euro dropping in value to the Yen in the 8 years since the 5D Mark II came out.


----------

